# Google plans to penalize SEO heavy web sites



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A few days ago, it was revealed that Google would soon be altering their search engine technology to offer its users more direct answers to search inquires rather than just offer a list of relevant web site links. Now it looks like Google may be going after web sites that try, in their opinion, to make their sites look good for search engines rather than offer good content.


More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

At long last.
I wonder what impact this will have on so called SEO optimisers.


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks! :up:


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Especially annoying are those sites that come up with "You searched for x and we didn't find any hits".
I did a search for technical details on a new Broadcom Network card. It was page 5 before I got past all the sales oriented sites that didn't carry any details at all.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Indeed. I think there's a button somewhere for reporting sites like that. One of those things you wish you'd bookmarked.

Edit: Aha, here it is.
https://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=93713


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Ent....Good stuff....:up:


----------

